# max hp on 24v 2.8 stock internals?



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

mx horsepower on stock internals? max tq?


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

i believe the consensus is 500hp before you really start digging into internals. 
the i believe its mainly just rods. but while youre in there, might as well get some other goodies as well.


----------



## limastock (Feb 17, 2009)

koko5869 said:


> i believe the consensus is 500hp before you really start digging into internals.
> the i believe its mainly just rods. but while youre in there, might as well get some other goodies as well.


  


Id be scared to go over 300 without new rods.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

nah man; my car, right now the way it sits is probably making at or just over 300 on 8psi on stock compression with a precision 6765 lol 

I've seen 500whp on just a headgasket spacer. As a matter of fact a local dude here, who's also on the forum made like 460whp recently on just a headgasket spacer. That means over 500 to the crank!!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

500 whp is doable with headspacer, head studs, rod bolts. i know a few people running that setup with no problems. they have all been on standalone with great tunes though, the tune plays a big part. that power is basically useless on the street though.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

spitfire481 said:


> 500 whp is doable with headspacer, head studs, rod bolts. i know a few people running that setup with no problems. they have all been on standalone with great tunes though, the tune plays a big part. that power is basically useless on the street though.


 true, but I'm on a uni 630cc file. hg spacer, ARP head studs, no ARP rod bolts or anything though. 

and as dan said, I've been dailying at about 445whp (18psi) for quite some time. call it good luck, or maybe my driving habits..idk. 

I'm in the process of putting on a new kit, I'll see how much hg spacer can hold.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

nice, thats good info to hear. what is your setup right now?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

well..it was a eip stg2 kit, with a 3" downpipe instead of the 2.5" one that came with it.. uni 630cc file/injectors,and the turbonetics t04b turbo that came with it, which is fairly tiny in comparison to a 35r or anything like that. full boost on the t04b is like 3000-3100rpm..tiny hotside ftl. lol 

its all getting ripped out now.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

The weak point is the pistons. When you start making enough power to break stuff you will melt the pistons, or crack the ringlands. The rods will be fine.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

PhReE said:


> The weak point is the pistons. When you start making enough power to break stuff you will melt the pistons, or crack the ringlands. The rods will be fine.


Exactly what I was coming in here to write.


----------

